# Not sure what I was preparing for, but I think i'm ready!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sometimes you actually have to put everything in one place to realize what you've got. Apparently I like a gun for every application, every room, and every person in the house - and one for the dog.

Got these out tonight to prepare some auctions. They were hidden everywhere!
















Oh and momma walked in when they were all laid out. Now I KNOW some of them are going to have to go.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Forgot to lock the door huh?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:naughty:Geez Chris do I have to list the rules again? Or maybe you should invest in one of the "storeroom function" handle sets for your door.It locks everytime it closes so you have to use a key to enter. But I will say you have a pretty nice collection going there. Nice work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris, please re-read the rules in the "what is your favorite caliber and why" thread. Commit them to memory, practice them as though your guns depended on them. Please follow the proper containment procedures by putting a halt to any talk of what she saw. For instance if she should mention the afore mentioned error on your part in a public setting you need to immediatly DISTRACT the conversation from her and ATTRACT the participnts attention. A few helpful hints 1. belch and or fart the louder the better(say excuse me at twice the volume of previous release) that way even people not affected by the initial distraction will be attracted to you there-by further thwarting her attempt at speaking of said firearms. 2. Say something out of character, just blurt it out, loud enough to shock those around you. Again examples of blurting could include but are not limited to a). I LOVE OUR CAT! HE'S BETTER THAN ANY DOG !







YIKES ! I THINK THAT RASH WE HAVE IS SPREADING ! c) I HOPE ROSIE O'DONNEL GETS BACK ON TV SOON ! d) THOSE WINDOW TREATMENTS REALLY MAKE THIS ROOM COME ALIVE,(use COZY if it's a dark room). Feel free to use any of these in a pinch, they will immediatly draw all her attention to you. As a side bonus she may think you are over worked and need a bit more of her attention. 
If by chance these measures fail (I don't think they will as long as you put a little effort into it) admit that you had lost count of how many you had hidden and tell her that you will sell half of them but first you need to confer with us here to get opinions as to which three to sell!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

That is to funny youngdon


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd be lyin' if I said that pretty pink Walther doesn't shoot lights out, not jams, smooth as silk. Don't believe me? Here's proof:


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I'd be lyin' if I said that pretty pink Walther doesn't shoot lights out, not jams, smooth as silk. Don't believe me? Here's proof:


I completely forgot about us making this video! When it started I was thinking "When did ebbs get a pink walther??? Why didn't he tell me?!?!" lol
















That was a fun day. My black one still hates most ammo. I am going to try filing out the feed ramp.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

My wife had me buy her one a couple of years ago, black not pink. I got her the short barreled model. As I was sighting it in for her, I says to myself, self, you need one of these too. I bought me a 5" barrel model and love lit. Will shoot nearly any kind of ammo I put through it. Like you, mostly Remington Golden Bullet. Glad it likes it too cause I have several boxes and my M&P 15-22 hates it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> My wife had me buy her one a couple of years ago, black not pink. I got her the short barreled model. As I was sighting it in for her, I says to myself, self, you need one of these too. I bought me a 5" barrel model and love lit. Will shoot nearly any kind of ammo I put through it. Like you, mostly Remington Golden Bullet. Glad it likes it too cause I have several boxes and my M&P 15-22 hates it.


Was in Gander Mountain on Saturday and Brandi (my wife) finally got a chance to get one of those M&P 15-22s in her hand for the first time. She liked to never forgive me when I sold my Colt AR last fall WITH our stainless CMMG 22 conversion kit. She loved to shoot that thing so much I could never get it out of her hands! Anyway, I told her that I wanted to replace it with one of the 15-22s. She gawked at me like I had something in my teeth every time I said something until she got the chance to hold one one this past weekend. Her eyes lit up and she raved about how light it was and loved the adjustable buttstock. I'm thinking early Christmas present to her (okay, me too). I thought one of those BSA Sweet 22 scopes swfa.com has on sale right now for $39 would be nice to top it with. Have a rimfire red dot to throw on there too.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You guys will love it. I saw the video you posted about the CMMG conversion and I could tell she really enjoyed shooting. Get one for her for an early Christmas present and you will build up lots of points.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Her biggest problem is with the iron sights. Being left eye dominant I'm either going to have to teach her to shoot left handed or she's restricted to elevated sights only.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Her biggest problem is with the iron sights. Being left eye dominant I'm either going to have to teach her to shoot left handed or she's restricted to elevated sights only.


I feel her pain, well, not pain but you know. I am left eye dominant. Never really new it until I was shooting my Ruger Blackhawk .45 Long Colt one time. The guy standing on my right watched me shoot and said "how can you shoot that good with your eyes closed?". That is when I realized I was shooting right handed and sighting with my left eye. I bet yall find a solution.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Left eye dominant here also, I shoot long guns lefty always have. Handguns righty. I have in recent years shot a rifle right handed, I can pull the trigger but working the bolt seems clumsy. My last coyote of the year came in on my extreme left so I switched and set the gun in the stix, I think ebbs may see him next year. He was running hard right to you.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Haha, will keep my eyes open.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey,ebbs only real men shoot pink pistols,hahaha.








ebbs I am right eye domaint, but I was taught to shoot left handed also. It is not really that hard to learn , it probaly seem akward at first to your wife at first, but patience and practice, practice.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> Hey,ebbs only real men shoot pink pistols,hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement, she's anxious to get at it again. Just told me today she was ticked I've gotten all the trigger time I've had since we moved last November 1st and she's had just a little more than ZERO, LOL.

Oh, and the pink gun thing... I don't really care that much what color the gun is if it shoots well.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh, and the pink gun thing... I don't really care that much what color the gun is if it shoots well.[/QUOTE]

I know ebbs just kidding.


----------

